# This years video up on the site



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi all, I feel really tardy with getting my video finished and up on the site for whoever wants to check out Grimsley in all his glory on Halloween. The wind didn't co-operate and with 15 mile gusts at times I just shut off the fogger for the cemetery. But everything else went great tho I'm not sure we had as many trick or treaters this year. Maybe I was just too busy and tired to notice. Well hope you enjoy and as always, Happy Haunting......:jo

http://www.nightshadesnightmare.com/index1.html


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Simply amazing!! I watched it twice, and then called my wife and son in to see it. While she is in full Christmas mode, she loved it!
I've been waiting to see the final product. Fantastic! THanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow! Where was this set up?


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Hauntiholik, It was all set up in my front yard. Hence the problem with the wind.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I wish I could play the organ that well......



That video ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are amazing.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Bravo! Simply Amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Slimy, Thanks so much and I wish I could play the organ also.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I't looks great. I'm so impressed. I'd love to use some of your ideas. What do you do for storage?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very impressive Nightshade! Great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is just awesome. You did an awesome job on that. But maybe next year you could make a haunted ghost that cooks breakfast for everyone. Now that would be awesome.

But all joking aside. I want to be you when I grow up. Of course Peter Pan will never grow up. LOL.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

DeathTouch, That is my moto also. I may mature but I'm never going to grow up!!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nightshade, you're amazing! Beautiful set design...LOVE the stone walls with arches and of course the organist (and organ) are brilliant! Well done


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nightshade said:


> Hi all, I feel really tardy with getting my video finished and up on the site for whoever wants to check out Grimsley in all his glory on Halloween. The wind didn't co-operate and with 15 mile gusts at times I just shut off the fogger for the cemetery. But everything else went great tho I'm not sure we had as many trick or treaters this year. Maybe I was just too busy and tired to notice. Well hope you enjoy and as always, Happy Haunting......:jo
> 
> http://www.nightshadesnightmare.com/index1.html


So...

Can I poke and prod at you to submit this to the HauntForum DVD compilation?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Great work , Nightshade!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*VERY NICE!!!
Great props and GREAT SCENE DETAIL!!!!*


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks Procrastinator!!!


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Village Haunt Great job on your spitting spider. If you ever clone your brain can I have a piece? I wish I had your knowledge in mechanics and electronics. You are freakin brilliant in my book.


----------

